# Please Donate: SpydrHill Halloween Haunt



## Kevin Mccoy (Oct 18, 2012)

A friend of mine created a kick starter to make money for a yearly project he runs known as SpydrHill. It would be great if you could help him by donating money to him, even a dollar will work.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1510053154/spydrhill-halloween-haunt

thank you for taking the time to read this post, its means a lot.


----------

